# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Олег Корытов: Синдром Зефирова

## Д.Срибный

Олег Корытов
"Синдром Зефирова"
Критика книги
М.В.Зефиров и Д.М.Дёгтев «Лаптежник против черной смерти»

http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/zefirov/index.htm

----------


## Олег

Сравнение углов пикирования и бомбовой нагрузки со штукой впечатлило.

----------


## Igor Valkevych

Molodes Oleg!Horosho dal!A ot sebia mogu dobavit-pervie shtuki i letat tolkom ne mogli,a s 500-kg bomboi im prihodilos ostavliat na zemle strelka-radista.Horosho podmecheno tak-je pervaia shtuka imela angliskii dvigatel-
Kestrel(rabotaiu v RAF muzee v londone,svoimi rukami schupal) ochen slabii dvijok.Da i voobche na zapade shtuka rassmatrivaetsia kak bolshaia neudachia.Ona mogla deistvovat tolko s bolshim istrebitelnim prikritiem,a posle bitvi za angliu ee voobsche ubrali podalshe ot Spitfire i Harricane izza bolshih poter.
Da i stranno sravnivat pikirovschik s ground attack samoletom-raznie kontsepsii.Kstati v 1943 godu shtuki bili peredelani v ground attack i nochnikov, neudachno,potomu chto potrebivalos naveshivat dopolnitelnuiu broniu ot chego samolet stal escho tiajelee i medlennee.

----------


## Igor_k

Обсуждали здесь:
http://95ishap.borda.ru/?1-16-00000184-000-0-0
Если этот КМД действительно соавтор,то и книгу и ее автора надо обсуждать на другом форуме,медицинском

----------


## Olkor

Так обсуждение потерли или перенесли, а ознакомиться хотелось бы...

----------


## Igor_k

Надо подняться наверх,в списке форумов найти раздел Общение и в нем Курилку.Тема где-то посередине списка

----------


## Olkor

http://95ishap.borda.ru/?1-16-0-0000...0-0-1233437883

----------

